# Dr. Harvey's



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I picked up a bag of Dr. Harvey's freeze dried beef treats today and the boys absolutely love them. Now, I don't have the pickiest of eaters here, but they are going nuts for them. I would rate them on the level of my homemade chicken jerky on their favorite scale. They are not cheap, but they are human grade and made in the USA. Here is a link to their website it anyone is interested.

http://www.drharveys.com/products/show/21-le-dogue-bites


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I picked up a bag of Dr. Harvey's freeze dried beef treats today and the boys absolutely love them. Now, I don't have the pickiest of eaters here, but they are going nuts for them. I would rate them on the level of my homemade chicken jerky on their favorite scale. They are not cheap, but they are human grade and made in the USA. Here is a link to their website it anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.drharveys.com/products/show/21-le-dogue-bites


Gee, my local pet store has them. I'll give it a try for the boys. Thanks.


----------

